# 2003 Aqua Sport 215 Osprey



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2003 Aqua Sport 215 Osprey being pushed by a 2018 Evinrude 250hp G2 (19 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2003 McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. Extremely well-kept Osprey thatâ€™s been completely modernized with the following options and accessories. Simrad GPS/FF, Evinrude 7Icon touch, Fusion stereo system with speakers throughout, anchor windlass, electric trim tabs, rear swim platform with ladder, (2) rear jump seats, (2) macerated fish boxes in the deck, livewell system w/seat cushion, marine cooler w/seat cushion, gunnel pads, gunnel rod storage, (2) captain chairs w/arm rests, dual console set up, enclosed space for porta pottie or dry storage, full walk thru windshield, in-deck ski lockers, bow seating package w/storage underneath, courtesy lights, navigation lights and a full length boat cover.

Very well-kept Aqua Sport 100% water ready and transferable WARRANTY on the engine. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $24,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

